# EL NINO UPDATE...October New Info



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok El Nino is playing some October games with the winter ahead. Check out the new outlook and ocean temps in the Pacific.

http://liveweatherblogs.com/index.p...wdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=2639&Itemid=179


----------

